# WinCC flexible 2007 HF4 - jetzt offiziell verfügbar



## rs-plc-aa (28 März 2008)

Hallo,

nachdem zu Anfangs keine HF´s mehr für die Version 2007 herausgegeben wurden scheint sich das nun geändert zu haben.

Seit heute gibt es offiziell das HF4 für WinCC flexible 2007 bei Siemens zum Download:
http://support.automation.siemens.c...lib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=28882233&caller=view

Ich würde empfehlen die Readme mal durchzulesen - da sind doch einige Dinge dabei welche die Installation lohnenswert machen.

Im Endeffekt kann dann jeder selbst entscheiden.

Bitte nicht vergessen *vor* der Installation ein Image anzulegen - man weiss ja nie...

--> Nicht weil es schon Probleme *gab* sondern weil man sie dann *vermeiden* kann !


----------



## Perfektionist (28 März 2008)

ich hatte das HF4 schon vor rund vier Wochen wegen eines Support Requestes bekommen (wobei zwischen SR und HF4 rund drei Monate lagen). Entsprechend hatte ich das mal wegen dem noch ausstehenden Systemtest erstmal zur Seite gelegt - für mein drei Monate altes Problem hatte ich ja schon längst ein Workaround. Na denn - ich werd das dann mal installieren ...


----------



## rs-plc-aa (28 März 2008)

BTW: Im Interesse aller sollte vielleicht immer erwähnt werden was denn nun "Problem" und "Workaround" im jeweiligen Falle bedeutete.

Unter gewissen Gesichtspunkten kann eine "prophylaktische Installation" durchaus sinn machen - eben dann wenn man es mit so einer Buggy-Software zu tun hat wo im Endeffekt jedes Update eine Verbesserung darstellt und man eventuell ein Problem gar nicht bekommt weil man das Update schon hat und nicht erst feststellen muss (= Ärger, SRQ usw.) daß es einem fehlt...


----------



## Perfektionist (28 März 2008)

*also denn muss ich wohl nochmal ...*

Situation: ich bildete möglichst nah das Touch und Feel des OP7 auf dem OP77B nach. Dies war dann schließlich so gelöst, dass man mit ESC-Doppeldrück in ein Bild kam, das dann die Meldeebene darstellte - also ein Bild, wo eine Meldeanzeige projektiert ist. An Pfeil-auf/ab war nichts projektiert, und statt wie beim OP7 mit Enter, gings halt beim 77B mit nochmals ESC-Doppeldrück zurück ins Hauptmenü bzw. Startbild. Dort waren dann an Pfeil-Auf/ab Ereignisse Bildanwahl angehängt. Lief bei 2005 einwandfrei - dann kam 2007 

Problem: blätterte man in dieser Meldeanzeige dann mit Pfeil-Auf/ab bis zu den Grenzen, dann wurde in dem Bild der Meldeanzeige die Bildanwahl des Hauptmenüs aktiv. Dieses Verhalten war sowohl auf dem Gerät wie auch der Runtimesimulation am Erstellsystem so beobachtbar.

Workaround: an das Ereignis Bildgrenze erreicht die Aktion Bildanwahl dieses selbe Bild angehängt.

gleiches Phänomen beobachtete ich später auch bei ähnlichen Bildern mit ähnlichen Objekten - weiß jetzt aber nicht mehr spontan, ob das dann nur so Abkömmlinge wie Meldepuffer waren, also ein Sonderfall der Meldeanzeige, oder sogar beim Blättern in z.B. der Benutzeranzeige o.ä. sowas passierte.

EDIT: in der Liesmich zum HF4 folgendermassen beschrieben ...


> Fehlerhaftes Verhalten der Bildnavigation beim OP 77B. Durch Bedienen der Tasten UP und DOWN in der Meldeanzeige kann unbeabsichtigter Bildwechsel ausgelöst werden.
> Um das beschriebene Problem zu lösen, müssen Sie neue Images auf die entsprechenden Bediengeräte übertragen. Im Kapitel "Installation" finden Sie die entsprechende Anleitung "Neue Images übertragen".​


----------



## rs-plc-aa (28 März 2008)

Ah, interessant - was es nicht alles gibt  

Es scheinen aber dann wohl mehr die 2007er Geräteimages schuld gewesen zu sein, oder?

Ich konnte mich bisher komplett um die Textpanels drücken, mal sehen wie lange noch.

Was mir schon passiert ist war bei einem MP277 -> Die Migration von 2005 nach 2007 löschte alle Hotkeyzuweisungen in der Navileiste (ist nun auch per HF behoben worden)

Im prinzip kann man Flexible durch HFs nicht schlechter machen -> Und auf den Systemtest ist oft auch kein Verlass da es (2007er Auslieferungsversion) ihn ja trotz all dieser Fehler "bestanden" hat 

Die Veröffentlichung des HF4 lässt zumindest vermuten daß es sich um ein ähnlich wichtiges HF handelt wie das HF7 für 2005sp1 (das wurde ja sogar noch auf CD versandt)...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 März 2008)

Wann gab es eigentlich das HF3, HF2 und HF1? Und wieso habe ich das nicht mitbekommen?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## uncle_tom (28 März 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin mal gespannt, ob es für die 2007er Version überhaupt noch ein richtiges Servicepack geben wird, da hier Link von Siemens bereits Flex 2008 angekündigt wird.
Das heisst dann wieder Geldbeutel öffnen für alle die keinen SUS haben.:twisted:




> Wichtige Information:
> Bitte beachten Sie, dass die beiliegende Software *STEP 5* und *WinCC flexible 2007 Advanced* nicht für *MS Windows VISTA* freigegeben ist.
> Die Freigabe für *MS Windows VISTA* wird voraussichtlich Juli 2008 mit *WinCC flex. 2008* erfolgen. Eine Freigabe für *STEP 5* auf *MS Windows VISTA* ist nicht geplant.


Mfg
uncle_tom


----------



## rs-plc-aa (28 März 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wann gab es eigentlich das HF3, HF2 und HF1? Und wieso habe ich das nicht mitbekommen?
> Gruß, Onkel


 
Stelle fest daß man für jedes Update solch einen Thread eröffnen sollte - der Übersicht halber. Jedes der einzelnen HF´s wurde zwar in mindestens einem Thread erwähnt aber das kann auch leicht übersehen werden.

Der wesentliche Unterschied ist wohl aber der daß es sich beim HF4 um ein offiziell verfügbares Update handelt denn HF1-3 waren nur per SRQ mit entsprechender Problematik zu bekommen...

Die Version 2008 wird dann wohl das SP1 sein (ich gehe zumindest mal stark davon aus daß es keine 2.0 sein wird sondern die 1.3 - wobei ja auf einer 1.3 auch ein 2.0 Aufkleber angebracht werden kann  )

So lauteten zumindest auch die Ankündigungen bzgl. Vista-Komp. daß es ab 2007 Sp1 so weit ist. Und weil 2007sp1 nicht schnell genug fertig war eben gleich 2008 nennen...

Ich wäre eher an einer raschen XP-SP3 Freigabe interessiert (wenn es so weit ist) als an der Vista Geschichte.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 März 2008)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> ..Jedes der einzelnen HF´s wurde zwar in mindestens einem Thread erwähnt..


Ja, irgendwo hatte ich hier auch mal was von einem HF3 gelesen und war damals schon etwas irritiert. Siemens hält sich also u.U. mit der Veröffentlichung zurück. Nun ja, auch gut, ernsthafte Probleme gab es ja keine, zumindest nicht bei mir.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## IBFS (28 März 2008)

*Flex   2005   Ohne  Hf7*

Hy,

also wir verwenden noch die Version 2005 ohne HF7. 
Das wir irgendwann mal umsteigen müssen ist klar - nur
das herausfinden des richtigen Zeitpunktes - grrrrr.

Ich kaufe in 6 Wochen noch einen DELL D830 mit XP
solange es noch fertige XP-Rechner gibt,
Da wird dann direkt 2007 (HF4) installiert.

So kann ich jederzeit zu meine aktuellen DELL D820 
mit 2005 (ohne HF7) zurück.

Dieses "Panelimage-upgedate" ist echt Käse.

.


----------



## wincc (29 März 2008)

Habe mit den 2007er Geräteimages eigendlich nur gute erfahrungen gemacht bis jetzt ..... 

OP77 und TP177 haben sich die Bildaufbaugeschwindigkeit erheblich verbessert

TP270  MP277 und MP 370 liefen auch hervorragenend


----------



## centipede (29 März 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wann gab es eigentlich das HF3, HF2 und HF1? Und wieso habe ich das nicht mitbekommen?
> 
> 
> Gruß, Onkel



Mir wurde das so erklärt:

Die HF lösen immer nur ein bestimmtes Problem oder Probleme, nur dafür wurde der Systemtest gemacht.
Um mögliche Probleme an anderer Seite zu vermeiden, werden die HF nur an Kunden mit diesen Problemen und einem SRQ ausgegeben

Warum dies plötzlich mit dem HF4 anders ist k.A.

Gruß, Centi


----------



## misconduct (29 März 2008)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Im prinzip kann man Flexible durch HFs nicht schlechter machen -> Und auf den Systemtest ist oft auch kein Verlass da es (2007er Auslieferungsversion) ihn ja trotz all dieser Fehler "bestanden" hat



dann erklär mir mal bitte warum jedes quartal neue MS hotfixe kommen.
ist der systemtest von MS auch schlecht?
es wird nie ein perfektes programm ohne fehlerquellen geben.
und du erwartest doch nicht das jedes gerät mit jeder funktionalität getestet wird oder?
dann dauert ein neues HF ca 2 jahre und eine neue Version 5 jahre.
um probleme zu beheben wird sich auf genau das problem konzentriert und nicht die gesamte funktionalität neu getest. warum auch?


----------



## godi (29 März 2008)

> Systemvoraussetzungen
> Um einen reibungslosen Betrieb von WinCC flexible integriert in SIMOTION SCOUT zu gewährleisten, muss Folgendes erfüllt sein:
> ● Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB
> ● Prozessor: Dual Core




Ich glaube Siemens will wieder ein paar neue PG's verkaufen!

godi


----------



## IBFS (29 März 2008)

godi schrieb:


> Ich glaube Siemens will wieder ein paar neue PG's verkaufen!
> 
> godi


 

Wie war das doch gleich - unter XP (auch VISTA 32bit???) werden von den 4GIG nur 3GIG genutzt - oder irre ich mich da.

Gruß


----------

